# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Lấy các mẩu tin tuyển dụng từ các website tuyển dụng khác

## hoangnam.vn08

mọi người cho mình hỏi cách viết 1 tool để lấy các mẩu tin tuyển dụng từ các website tuyển dụng khác như website http://tuyendungplus.com/ bằng php và mysql? cám ơn mọi người nhiều!

----------

